# North Cal Herf



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone interested in having a North Cal Herf?
I'm really new up here so I don't know too many places. 

When would be a good time?
Where would be a good place? 

In So Cal we would normally meet somewhere that was centrally located.

Any Ideas?

Would like to this to be a monthly event if possible.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Nothing?


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I love the idea, depending on how far north you are talking. I'm more central coast here in Monterey, but I could swing San Jose every now and then.

Sorry about the delayed reply, I don't always scroll down so far on the forum. Lol.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn Dennis.... Looks like your gonna have to move back. I mean how long can a brother go without a herf? :laugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> Anyone interested in having a North Cal Herf?
> I'm really new up here so I don't know too many places.
> 
> When would be a good time?
> ...


I am interested. I am over in Lodi area. I know there is a cigar lounge in Pleasanton at Mission Pipes and there is one up here in Lodi, called Stoogies.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I'm in San Jose, but work in Antioch. Here's some that I know of:

Mission Pipe Shop (San Jose)
West Coast Cigars (San Jose)
Mission Pipe (Pleasanton)
Danville Fine Cigar and Wine (Danville)
There's also a place in Dublin that buddy of mine frequents, but I haven't been to.

West Coast and Danville, both have great outdoor smoking areas. West Coast has the better selection by far with Mission Pipe Shop San Jose a runner up.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Does August 12th sound good to people for a date? 

Place????? West coast or Danville?


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to make it on the 12th. I am out of town from the 6th to the 17th. But if you decide to do it at West Coast, Ill try to make the next one.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Any input?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I just got back from a week at Disneyland so I need to review my calendar. I'm in town for two weeks then off to Indiana for a week of training. I'll look at my schedule and get back.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> Does August 12th sound good to people for a date?
> 
> Place????? West coast or Danville?


Dennis

I am open to West Coast. I have no idea where Danville is, hmm maybe I should look at a map. My only problem is my work. Self employed here. So the closer I get to a date the more I know if I can go. San Jose is almost a 2 hr drive but I am willing to go.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

You were in our neck of the woods and didn't tell us? I could have told you all the secret places to smoke cigars at the mouse land 



MontyTheMooch said:


> I just got back from a week at Disneyland so I need to review my calendar. I'm in town for two weeks then off to Indiana for a week of training. I'll look at my schedule and get back.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I was on a smoke lock down.  I had a pipe and couple of cigars packed, but if it ever looked like I was getting close to thinking about firing one up the words spike, sun, ants, and honey came up in conversation. It would have meant the end of happiness had I gone for it.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I am interested. I am over in Lodi area. I know there is a cigar lounge in Pleasanton at Mission Pipes and there is one up here in Lodi, called Stoogies.


Opps I mean SJ is an hour & 15 minutes from me.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

jphank said:


> You were in our neck of the woods and didn't tell us? I could have told you all the secret places to smoke cigars at the mouse land


*ALWAYS TELL SO CAL PUFFERS YOU ARE THERE.* you never know what you might learn.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I work graveyard durring the week and sleep till 1 pm. I'm off on weekends. So whenever is good for me.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Dennis, it is looking like Sundays are the day then. In the afternoons for me would work best. Anyone else?

Hey I am willing to bring my flask filled with bourbon to encourage people to the Herf. However it doesn't have killer hello kitty on it so it isn't as cute.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Sundays would work out best for me too. My vote goes to Mission Pipes in Pleasanton. Would be down for West Coast too... All depends on which Sunday and if there are any family plans already set or how much work I bring home that weekend.

Thanks for pointing me to this thread Gia!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Motrix said:


> Thanks for pointing me to this thread Gia!


You are welcome. 

I am trying to help Dennis get the word out so we can have a group thing going. We don't want killer hello kitty loose smoking a cigar alone.  j/k
Hmmm I wonder if that crazy Blue Smurf knows about this thread?

Dennis one way or another we will get a group going.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm watching...this is wont work but maybe in the future...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I am trying to help Dennis get the word out so we can have a group thing going. We don't want killer hello kitty loose smoking a cigar alone.  j/k
> Hmmm I wonder if that crazy Blue Smurf knows about this thread?
> ...


I hope so. We always have a good time at the So Cal herfs.



> I'm watching...this is wont work but maybe in the future...


Jason you are only a nay sayer cause you are a smelly squid. it's ok I forgive you for your mistake


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL... I meant to say it won't work for ME THIS TIME...hopefully I can make one in the future. 

I will be seriously jealous of you guys though! It would be most excellent to meet some puffers, and ive found that even the angriest kitty gets happy with a little catnip and a scratch behind the ears...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Looking like the 12th is a bust. 

Possibly the 19th at West coast?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I can do the 19th!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

The 19th works for me!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ok lets say 

Sunday July 19th 1pm
West Coast Cigar
1650 Almaden Road San Jose, CA 95125

Who's in
1. Vicini


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

1. Vicini 
2. MontyTheMooch (possibly +1 Navy Buddy)


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

1. Vicini 
2. MontyTheMooch (possibly +1 Navy Buddy)
3. CigarGirlie


----------



## Halen16 (Feb 17, 2012)

How about Modesto ?? Cigar Club! Place is awaome


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I don't have a problem with that for the next herf (Sept/Oct?). That puts it 50-70 miles from myself, Vicini, and aaron72. Roughly 40 miles for cigargirlie. San Jose is by no means the best for everyone either, but it's where we've agreed upon for August. Ideally we'd find a central location for everyone, but that can be difficult.

I don't want to hijack Vicini's thread, but it really depends on everyone that's confirmed attending.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I don't have a problem with that for the next herf (Sept/Oct?). That puts it 50-70 miles from myself, Vicini, and aaron72. Roughly 40 miles for cigargirlie. San Jose is by no means the best for everyone either, but it's where we've agreed upon for August. Ideally we'd find a central location for everyone, but that can be difficult.
> 
> I don't want to hijack Vicini's thread, but it really depends on everyone that's confirmed attending.


82 miles from what google maps says. that's 164 round trip or 1/2 a tank of gas
that said if it's more central then it works for me in sept or oct whenever you slackers get around to wanting to have another.

I Mainly chose San Jose because of potential Puffers coming from Monterrey area. I'm ok with whatever the group wants. So long as I don't have to drive more then 2hr to herf


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Vicini said:


> whenever you slackers get around to wanting to have another.


Hey! I resemble that remark..... 

My buddy and I do Thursday afternoons at Danville Fine Wine and Cigar if you're interested.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark.....
> 
> My buddy and I do Thursday afternoons at Danville Fine Wine and Cigar if you're interested.


the week is bad for me. I have too much shit to do in the small amount of time before I make Dinner and go to work


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

No worries mang! See you on the 19th!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm with you on the huge drive...San Jose is a trek! Modesto is nice and close for a future herf...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> I'm with you on the huge drive...San Jose is a trek! Modesto is nice and close for a future herf...


There is also a place that is one of three that grandfathered in that can sell beer & wine and is a cigar place in Lodi. Also I think my B&M in Stockton will let us use her backroom which is nice as well.. Just giving options!!

I know Sept/Oct will be hectic for me, due to harvest time. So closer, meaning not the bay area will be appreciated However I am open to what the group decides..


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> There is also a place that is one of three that grandfathered in that can sell beer & wine and is a cigar place in Lodi. Also I think my B&M in Stockton will let us use her backroom which is nice as well.. Just giving options!! I know Sept/Oct will be hectic for me, due to harvest time. So closer, meaning not the bay area will be appreciated However I am open to what the group decides..


What is the name of the place that sells beer and wine?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

It is called Stoogie's. They have a website. I have been there only several times. They have large flat screen cause the owner is big into sports...I am pretty sure they have a pool table as well. It is laid back friendly atmosphere. Besides the bar, they have big leather couches to sit and smoke. It is your local man cave atmosphere. 
The small walk in humi doesn't have a huge selection but it is your standard stuff. They also allow you to bring in your own cigars to smoke but there is a $4 clip fee. Reason there is the fee is due to CA requirements. In order for them to maintain their special license their cigar sales must be more than their alcohol sales. Overall a fun place.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn it looks to be everything I want in a lounge but it's 90mi away.

Hopefully we can find a more central place in the future


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Still gonna try to make it out to West Coast on the 19th with 2 buddies ~ 60 miles one way bout that's manageable.

Modesto, probably not, 90+ miles away from me. Where is central to everyone? Pleasanton/Dublin-ish?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I'm thinking Mission Pipe Shop in Pleasanton is definitely going to be the most central location for a default NorCal herf location, but we could vary it around to get exposure to more B&Ms (San Jose, Stockton, Monterrey, etc). I've never been to Mission Pipe in Pleasanton so I don't know what their setup is like. Looks like I may need to leave work a little early today....


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I'm thinking Mission Pipe Shop in Pleasanton is definitely going to be the most central location for a default NorCal herf location, but we could vary it around to get exposure to more B&Ms (San Jose, Stockton, Monterrey, etc). I've never been to Mission Pipe in Pleasanton so I don't know what their setup is like. Looks like I may need to leave work a little early today....


Two weeks ago I finally went to Mission Pipe in Pleasanton. I dragged a friend along on this adventure. First off they have a huge selection of various cigars. A Fuente, Tatuaje, LP 9 & T25, Zulu Zulu, Padron, Opus etc etc....along with some pipe stuff. I was greeted by an easy going clerk. Nice guy and was told to go ahead and sit in the back lounge or I can sit in the front of the store. No problems.

The back lounge I was greeted by some regulars. Smartasses like yourselves. Wait I mean nice guys like yourselves. There is sitting in the back for about 7 peeps. There is a flat screen TV. The room mostly has big comfy leather chairs. The ventilation is good not excellent but I had no issues with it. One of the guys I guess ordered pizza from a shop in the center and they delivered. Ha ha. Apparently this is common practice. Then another guy pulled out some crown. In which I got some as well. Again they were a friendly group and the sales guy was nice and laid back.

Personally I am looking for an excuse to go again. I had a great time. I believe you all might enjoy the atmosphere and the selection. Plus it's central and hell pizza delivery. :biglaugh: My two cents.

Eric if you check it out, let me know what you think. FYI when you go into the shopping center it is nearby the Panda Express.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Keep in mind Casa Belicoso in Walnut Creek. They sell beer and wine also and might be pretty central for all of the people who have been active in this thread. They do charge a $10 lounge fee though.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

aaron72 said:


> Keep in mind Casa Belicoso in Walnut Creek. They sell beer and wine also and might be pretty central for all of the people who have been active in this thread. They do charge a $10 lounge fee though.


With a $10 fee are they cool with people bringing their own smokes?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

aaron72 said:


> Keep in mind Casa Belicoso in Walnut Creek. They sell beer and wine also and might be pretty central for all of the people who have been active in this thread. They do charge a $10 lounge fee though.


If they charge a fee, that usually means I have to take a bathe and actually comb my hair..Geesh!

Hmmm Evil Hello Kitty, you might have to actually wear a collar and act only a tad evil. :banana::banana:

LOL...sorry I couldn't resist..Sounds like a pre herf field trip is in order... damn and I have gone 10days without a bath!! :biglaugh:


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Vicini said:


> With a $10 fee are they cool with people bringing their own smokes?


They are. I always buy something from them anyway.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> LOL...sorry I couldn't resist..Sounds like a pre herf field trip is in order... damn and I have gone 10days without a bath!! :biglaugh:


ainkiller::bathbaby:


----------



## Halen16 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in for Modesto or lodi...........Cheroots has booze!, but i like Cigar Club too! whats the UP DATE?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got an E-mail from West Coast and they are having a Potluck the 19th at 4pm.

Was planing on showing up for the herf at 1pm 
If anyone wants to change the venue due to the potluck say so Otherwise 

See you Next Sunday at 1


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Yup. I got the same email. I'm good either way.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> Just got an E-mail from West Coast and they are having a Potluck the 19th at 4pm.
> 
> Was planing on showing up for the herf at 1pm
> If anyone wants to change the venue due to the potluck say so Otherwise
> ...


Does this mean we can BBQ Evil Hello Kitty if he gets out of line? 

And I am fine with it. Either way.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

This is a few days away. Anyone else showing up?
So far it's D and I, eric and navy buddy, and gianna


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmm I will contact Motrix he said he wanted to come. Woohoo I get to met D!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

I am 50/50 on this one. Need to take the kids to swim class at noon. How long do you guys plan on hanging out?


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like fun I hope I'm one of Motrix's buddies that suppose to go:banana:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

well since the potluck starts at 4pm I am thinking of leaving by then. Anyone else?

Of course I might leave sooner after I :spank: Vicini :biglaugh:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Depending on how things go, we could always crawl over to Missioin Pipe Shop in San Jose and continue the herf. Their Sunday hours are something like 12 - 5:30.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Depending on how things go, we could always crawl over to Missioin Pipe Shop in San Jose and continue the herf. Their Sunday hours are something like 12 - 5:30.


:smoke2: Cigar crawl !! :madgrin:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LAST MINUTE OPTION! My wife has authorized herfing in the back yard as long as I keep the back doors and windows closed. I have home brew.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> LAST MINUTE OPTION! My wife has authorized herfing in the back yard as long as I keep the back doors and windows closed. I have home brew.


You got a BBQ, I can bring AWESOME sausage to BBQ. Of course none for Dennis!! :spank: :biglaugh:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

It just so happens that I DO have a BBQ. How about we plan on meeting up at West Coast Cigars (just in case someone doesn't check the thread). Take the opportunity to peruse the humidor and make purchases (last time I was there they had Liga No9s) , maybe have a smoke. Then, if it starts getting crowded we can all head over to my place (just a couple of miles away, 5 min) and fire up the grill and break out some beers.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

man... i wish my wife wasn't working this weekend.
i'm playing mr. mom watching the kids... 


J.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

we are going to try and make these monthly.. So maybe not this time but next time you best have your traveling humidor ready!!  lol


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I gots to save my allowance for a while to do that.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I just emailed off to CigarSolutions to find out what's going on. Their site has been down for a couple of weeks now. I was looking to start ordering trays for the traveldor.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds good to me. 

And yes I want to do these monthly


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> And yes I want to *harass *you all in person on a monthly basis


fixed it for you Dennis :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

RUNNING LATE!!!be there closer to 2. Crappola


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like me and Arnel are out. With these kid duties I would not be able to make it out there until late afternoon and need to be back early since first day of school is tomorrow.

Looking forward to the future ones though. Have fun!!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> RUNNING LATE!!!be there closer to 2. Crappola


Tap.....Tap.....Tap.....Tap....


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Insane line at the sausage place. Trust me. Worth waiting for


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Insane line at the sausage place. Trust me. Worth waiting for


Yes it was. that sausage was Insanely good


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad my sausages were able to appease the Evil Hello Kitty... 
Eric, your beer was great!! Oh and the brownies were awesome!

I am so glad we all got together!!


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

aaron72 said:


> Where are the pictures?


No pictures... The two sausage bombs I gave to Vicini and MontytheMooch blew up the cigar shop and had us on the run for our lives :biglaugh:


----------

